

Show HN: Free DynDNS alternative for cypherpunks - haron
https://onetimedns.net/

======
ics
I can't load the page from any browser, through a proxy, or over OVPN, but
downforeveryone says it's up. Can someone summarize what it is (or what's done
differently from DynDNS)?

Edit: Had to connect via Google DNS. Not ideal, but apparently none of the
other DNS servers I use could access it.

Okay, so it's dynamic DNS that lasts as long as you curl the service with a
name and secret random key after which it gets destroyed. The record you
connect to goes [https://name.sha224-of-secret-
sauce.onetimedns.net](https://name.sha224-of-secret-sauce.onetimedns.net).
Neat.

------
aminbandali
Man this is pretty DAMN cool! This definitely deserves more attention!

Thanks for making this!

